# Making a clip for custom pens



## sanyalsoumitra (Jan 15, 2018)

Are there any known resources about learning the process of clip making ? I have seen some artists make clips for their pens. Are these experiences shared anywhere?


----------



## Marcros (Jan 15, 2018)

I particularly like this one http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/bulbfiller.pdf


----------

